
Bryan Cantrill: Discussion of servers, hyperscale, and Oxide Computer [video] - wmf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvZA9n3e5pc
======
sgt
Okay - I have to say this is really cool.

~~~
hinkley
I'm a little disappointed this didn't get more play. Only found it because I
was curious what details Oxide had leaked out over the last couple months.

